# Kuala Lumpur's Infrastructure and Utilities



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*
Greater KL is a relatively new term as compared to the more prevalent and established Klang Valley term.​










Total Area5,194.72 km2 (2,005.69 sq mi)Total Population (2020)8,455,029Total Density2,708/km2 (7,010/sq mi)

*Cities/towns/areas within Greater Kuala Lumpur*


StateLocal authority Federal Territory of Kuala LumpurKuala Lumpur City Hall SelangorShah Alam City CouncilKajang Municipal CouncilKajang
Semenyih
Balakong (Cheras 11 Miles)
Bandar Baru Bangi and Bangi Lama
Beranang (Eco Majestic)
Broga
Hulu Langat townSubang Jaya City CouncilSubang Jaya including USJ
Sunway Pyramid
Puchong and Bandar Kinrara
Seri Kembangan
Batu Tiga(partial)Klang Municipal CouncilKlang
Port Swettenham
Pandamaran
Johan Setia
Kapar
Kota Kemuning (partial)
Meru
Pulau Indah
Pulau KetamPetaling Jaya City CouncilPetaling Jaya
Kelana Jaya
Ara Damansara
Damansara incl. Bandar Utama
Sungai Buloh incl. Kota Damansara and Bandar Sri DamansaraSelayang Municipal CouncilSelayang and Bandar Baru Selayang
Gombak
Batu Caves
Rawang
Kuang
Batu Arang
Kundang
Kepong (partial)
Genting SempahAmpang Jaya Municipal CouncilAmpang
Pandan Indah
Pandan Jaya
Ulu Klang
Melawati
Klang Gates DamSepang Muncipal CouncilKuala Lumpur International Airport 
Cyberjaya
Salak Tinggi/Kota Warisan
Dengkil
Sepang town
Sungai Pelek
Tanjong SepatKuala Langat Municipal CouncilBanting
Teluk Panglima Garang
Jugra
Morib
Bandar Saujana Putra
Carey IslandKuala Selangor Municipal CouncilKuala Selangor incl. Bukit Malawati
Tanjung Karang
Puncak Alam
Bukit Cherakah
Ijok
JeramUlu Selangor Municipal CouncilKuala Kubu Bharu
Ampang Pechah
Serendah
Batang Kali
Resorts World Genting (western 25%)
Bukit Beruntung Federal Territory of PutrajayaPutrajaya Corporation Negeri SembilanSeremban City CouncilPort Dickson Municipal CouncilPort Dickson
Lukut
Linggi PahangBentong Municipal Council



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greater_Kuala_Lumpur


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

UPDATE:
*INFRASTRUCTURES COMPLETION 2022*
SELANGOR/KUALA LUMPUR/GREATER KUALA LUMPUR


PROJECTMRT Putrajaya Line Phase 1 (line 12)Thomson Hospital ExpansionSunway Medical Centre Expansion Bandar SunwaySunway Medical Centre Expansion Sunway VeloCityKPJ Damansara PerdanaCyberjaya HospitalHospital Tanjung KarangInternational Medical University HospitalSerdang Hospital Annex: Cardiology CentrePutrajaya Hospital Annex: Endocrine ComplexNational Energy CentreNetherlands Maritime University College Shah AlamSunway International SchoolPetronas Leadership CentreNew Ampang CourtExpressway: DASHExpressway: SUKE

*INFRASTRUCTURES PROJECTS*
SELANGOR/KUALA LUMPUR/GREATER KUALA LUMPUR
NOTED - ONLY UNDER CONSTRUCTION PROJECTS


PROJECTMRT Putrajaya Line Phase 2 (line 12)LRT Shah Alam Line (line 11)Klang Valley Double Track (KVDT) Rehabilitation Phase 1Upgrading KLIA APMExpressway: EKVEExpressway: SPEExpresway: MEX2Universiti Malaya Specialist Centre (UMSC) HospitalIJN ExpansionKPJ Riverview Kuala SelangorNational Energy Centre (NEC)Integrated Transport Terminal: Gombak


----------

